# Kay Humphries - Saddle Fitter



## Caritas (10 February 2007)

Can people please shed some light on this saddler. Is she good? A few people have recommended her (I live in Bristol and she is in Bucks) but she lives nearly 300 miles away. She has told me that she is happy to come out but will want around £90 before she even does anything. I really dont mind paying this if she does a good job but would like others opinions please as I just havent got this kind of money. Many thanks


----------



## Rachel_M (10 February 2007)

Could you not find another saddler nearer?


----------



## lillie07 (10 February 2007)

Isn't she the saddler who is an expert fitting saddles to problem horses and horses who have had surgery for kissing spines?! I had heard amazing things about her- and if i needed a specialist I would definately give her a call!


----------



## Irishcobs (10 February 2007)

I don't know many saddlers in this area but Peter Lewis from Pointings in Bath is good. http://www.pointingssaddlery.com/frames.htm

As is Nicky Coombes and Chris Harper from Wadswick Counrty Store, Melksham/Chippnham way.

And Wendy Eames From Jennys Tack shop, thats between Bath and Bristol I think.

Here is a list of saddlers in Somerset and Wiltshire http://www.mastersaddlers.co.uk/pages/fitter2.htm


----------



## fizzer (10 February 2007)

my mctimoney rates her, have heard very good reports bout her, also very good is martin wilkinson advertises in hh


----------



## ann-jen (10 February 2007)

Yes I've heard great things about her too. I've had a lot of back troubles with my horse and so considered her treeless saddle which sounds great and looks like an ordinary saddle too. I ended up with a WOW in the end which has really suited my horse and I'm totally happy with. 
I've read Kay's saddle fit book though and I think she's quite forward thinking into how to improve saddle fit and design. I would think she would be well worth the money if you have been having any saddle fit/back issues with your horse but if you're just looking for a routine fitting then perhaps someone closer?


----------



## igglepiggle (10 February 2007)

She may be a great saddle fitter but she isn't the friendliest, UNBELIEVABLY expensive too. I wouldn't recommend Martin Wilkinson as he totally crippled my horse at my expense and anyway is Hertfordshire based so probably no good for you. Have you tried  Stroud Saddlery? I always found Lawrence very good and reasonably priced.


----------



## Molineux (10 February 2007)

I would be a little bit careful with names on here!! 

If people are talking bad about her, and she found out on here it will not go down very well !! 

However I was going to use her last year to fit a saddle on my old TB, she is very good for horses that do not have a normal back! 
Mine was a TB Racer back, and trying to get a saddle to sit on his back was proving to be a nightmare.
However she is soooooooo busy trying to get her out was a nightmare 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have heard very good reports on her, a few people at my old yard have used her. 

xx


----------



## igglepiggle (10 February 2007)

Well I could have PM'ed but I figure its reputation, if you have a good one, you don't need to worry. I find the former unpleasant not a bad saddler (couldn't say never used her) but I feel very strongly about the latter, as you would have done in my shoes-I'll say no more!


----------



## Bosworth (10 February 2007)

In my opinion Kay is the only person in the UK that is worth having out to your horse. I train with her and her primary concern is the horse. She is Fabulous and I have always found her to be supremely kind, helpful and friendly, but no time for the absolute charlatens that are out there badly fitting bad saddles and customers who really only care for the brand, colour and their own personal comfort. I would not have any of the saddlers that anyone has mentioned bar her. Yes she is expensive, but you have to weigh that up against the savings you will make in vet/osteo/ physio costs from a badly fitting saddle


----------



## fly1020 (11 February 2007)

I have personal experience of Kay.  She spent a lot of time and care over our ex-racer.  We'd had so many saddlers [master sadlers at that] who couldn't be bothered to help as we had a limited amount of money and it would take them some time to sort out the saddle.  To meet Kay was a refreshing experience - she was extremely knowledgable and very pleasant to deal with.  She was truly interested in helping our horse.  I'd have no hesitation in asking for her help in the future - in fact like bosworth if I could I'd never use another saddler.  Only problem is I think she tends to only take on clients after vet/physio referral as she's so busy.


----------



## Hollyhorse (11 February 2007)

I think Kay is AMAZING. All my horses are in saddles made by her. The first was for a seriously difficult mare that had huge probs keeping saddles from slippping forward and side-ways - she had a back like a table. Kay's saddle was a life-saver! I sold the horse with it and made them promise not to try another saddle cos it's not worth it. Since then my other horses are in her saddles - not because they have problems but because I want to avoid problems and with Kay saddles I know they are completely comfortable (as am I). If I sell a horse then I sometimes keep the saddle and have it adjusted for my new horse! DEFINITELY worth the money.


----------



## _Jazz_ (11 February 2007)

Jazz' EMRT Therapist really rates her . Generally if her name crops up the comments are complimentary !


----------



## Amymay (12 February 2007)

A number of people at my previous yard used her, and were always delighted with her service.


----------



## BBs (12 February 2007)

There were a few on my old yard who have Kay.
Although shes rather expensive and a bugger to get hold of and saddles can take a while to arrive I think ppl have been very pleased with what they get/got.

Interestingly enough Kay used to be business partner with my saddler. Who IMO is also very good. Equally I know ppl who dont like him so there you go.


----------

